
How Boston Got Its ‘T’ - albeebe1
https://www.citylab.com/design/2018/09/how-boston-got-its-t/570004/
======
mithr
This was a fascinating read! I had never thought about what the MBTA was like
before its current design. Color-coding the lines particularly seems like an
obvious-in-retrospect way to orient passengers, and it's hard to imagine how
confusing the system must have been without this.

------
scottwernervt
Recommend watching "American Experience: The Race Underground" on Netflix
www.netflix.com/title/80991259.

------
untilHellbanned
Ionic compared to what

